# From the makers of Necomimi comes...



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;qvHcBq7UaY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvHcBq7UaY0[/video]

Shippo the "brain controlled tail"

It wags with your mood. *w* 

Would you buy one, or would you rather make one?

for those who do not know what necomimi are here is a video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k6opQr


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 23, 2012)

Neurowear necomimi are awesome but im glad they are coming out with a tail to go with it. "Shippo" is something i would totally get but im not too fond of how short it is.


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 23, 2012)

Its very interesting. However I would have fun designing the hardware and programming it myself.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> Neurowear necomimi are awesome but im glad they are coming out with a tail to go with it. "Shippo" is something i would totally get but im not too fond of how short it is.


Yeah me too. I also don't like that it is white, but this is a  step forward, just a step but an important one!


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

mojobojo said:


> Its very interesting. However I would have fun designing the hardware and programming it myself.


do you do it? OwO


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 23, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Yeah me too. I also don't like that it is white, but this is a  step forward, just a step but an important one!



The fact that it is white really doesnt matter to me because it would be very easy to take that off and replace it like others have done with the necomimi. Neurowear has done some amazing stuff and I cant wait to see what they come up with after "Shippo"


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> The fact that it is white really doesnt matter to me because it would be very easy to take that off and replace it like others have done with the necomimi. Neurowear has done some amazing stuff and I cant wait to see what they come up with after "Shippo"


me too, maybe a cat tail would be nice, to go with the ears, because cat ears need a cat tail to react with them.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 23, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> me too, maybe a cat tail would be nice, to go with the ears, because cat ears need a cat tail to react with them.



I wouldn't really care what kind of tail because as I said you can always change it. The length is what would determine if I would buy it. If they made it in different length's im sure tons of people would buy it,especially the people who already have the ears,and change it to fit their style like the ears. I've seen people turn the ears from cat to wolf,fox,dog and one person even changed them to fit in with a Felicia Cosplay.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2012)

Necomimi was awesome.

"Hey Greg?"
"Yeah?"
"Aluminum."
*ears flick up rapidly*

This Shippo thing looks cool!


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 23, 2012)

IppikiKuroNeko said:


> I wouldn't really care what kind of tail because as I said you can always change it. The length is what would determine if I would buy it. If they made it in different length's im sure tons of people would buy it,especially the people who already have the ears,and change it to fit their style like the ears. I've seen people turn the ears from cat to wolf,fox,dog and one person even changed them to fit in with a Felicia Cosplay.


I say that I cat tail would be a better idea because of a few facts 1: a cat tail is longer than a dog when it is put on a human. 2: a cat tail reacts differently to emotions which is why it would go best with the ears.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2012)

V_V That awward moment when you wish you had though of this idea...I like money.

You know, I think what really might sell this thing is its social element. I can just see people on twitter or other websites saying "Hey at 10 am you were totally aroused! Who ya bangin'?" For that reason, I'd stay away from putting it on the net, but I adore the idea of the mood tail. 

This vid also shows how the level of professionalism in a commercial can attract even skeptics. Cause to be honest, my answer at the beginning would have been 'no'. I'd get one now though.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 23, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I say that I cat tail would be a better idea because of a few facts 1: a cat tail is longer than a dog when it is put on a human. 2: a cat tail reacts differently to emotions which is why it would go best with the ears.



True true. I get what your saying but I still think they should make them in different length's too


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 24, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> do you do it? OwO



I have never done what was shown in the video before. However I do have experience in microcontroller programming.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 24, 2012)

mojobojo said:


> I have never done what was shown in the video before. However I do have experience in microcontroller programming.


*r*


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

I'd switch the tail to something better. It's an interesting idea. I'd use it with my fursuit partial.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh wow, not only does it humiliate you in public but it also pings your location and timestamp using the phone's GPS to share with your acquaintances. Everyone needs one.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 24, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Oh wow, not only does it humiliate you in public but it also pings your location and timestamp using the phone's GPS to share with your acquaintances. Everyone needs one.


duh, everyone needs to know when you get excited, it's faster than them reading your diary every day. That's just time consuming.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Sep 26, 2012)

So Neurowear has come out with another version of the "Shippo" called the "Bo-Shippo"

[video=youtube;cR8l_xdySVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cR8l_xdySVk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Dokid (Sep 26, 2012)

The shippo tail was pretty cool but...the bo-shippo is just plain stupid.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 26, 2012)

Dokid said:


> The shippo tail was pretty cool but...the bo-shippo is just plain stupid.



It's a bit too Davy Crockett for my tastes...


----------

